

The sorry state of Python OAuth providers - pydanny
http://pydanny.github.com/the-sorry-state-of-python-oauth-providers.html

======
kennethlove
I whole-heartedly agree. I haven't had to deal with the provider side, but the
consumer side is a bit of a nightmare too unless you're dealing ONLY with an
established provider, like Twitter.

And the fact that, for ``python-oauth2``, the "2" refers to it being the
second package.... Yeah, not happy the day I found that out.

~~~
pydanny
Indeed, the naming of python-oauth2 is incredibly unfortunate.

------
bsenftner
OAuth is a mess in many languages and frameworks. It's unusable for anyone but
those dedicated to its success, which is very strange because those are the
same people who should be making it more accessible. But they are not.

------
gtaylor
We're looking at getting a provider implemented in the next quarter or so, and
agree with the author's assessment. Particularly for oauth 2.0, the publicly-
accessible stuff is in dismal shape.

